# My 08 garden



## ga_smoker (May 23, 2008)

Here's a look at my garden so far, I think I'm finally run out of room for anything else. I've got 6 small raised beds and right now they are full. I've planted 12 tomato's, 16 pepper plants, 2 big yellow squash, 2 tomatillo's, a few bush beans and a few eggplant. I started the onions in the barrel back in March, they are starting to get big. Yea...I know, I need to start working on the weeds!! How is everyone else's gardens doing?


Steve







Shot at 2008-05-22






Shot at 2008-05-22






Shot at 2008-05-22






Shot at 2008-05-22


----------



## walking dude (May 23, 2008)

looking good dude..........what kinda peppers you growing........anything interesting?.......or just bells?


----------



## bull (May 23, 2008)

No garden this year for us.
Frost advisery tonite and tomorrow nite.
Run the air conditioners here, then at nite turn on the heat.
Not sure what to think of this global warming here in Michigan.

Your garden looks very very nice to me.


----------



## ga_smoker (May 23, 2008)

Thanks....I've got 2 bells, 4 jamaican hot chocolates, a few serrano's, japs, cherry bombs and a few sweet banana's. All were started from seed in a friends greenhouse....that means they were all free. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Steve


----------



## cowgirl (May 23, 2008)

It looks great Steve. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I'm so far behind on my garden....I am getting tomatoes from an indoor plant that I brought in from my garden last fall. The BLT's are good.


----------



## walking dude (May 23, 2008)

ahhhh..........you got a handle on the peppers.......good choices.....only thing you missing are ancho's and Anaheim's......maybe some kung pao's, and tai's........but i like variety..........LOLOL.......but you be doing good......


----------



## jverdin (May 23, 2008)

I envy the patience you have... I tried a garden once and I think I sprayed it with weed killer on accident. Now I just focus on killing dandylions...

It looks really good though...


----------



## flash (May 23, 2008)

I've had a garden since moving to the country side. Here is my set up.
Mainly tomatoes, 3 varities, bunch onions, red onions, turnips and Jalapenos. Just cut down my kale and collards. The chickens are happy. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













first time for the peppers. I am wondering how hot they will be?


----------



## desertlites (May 23, 2008)

nice looking flash-I use the same hog wire for my tomatoes.


----------



## waysideranch (May 23, 2008)

Great looking maters and peps.


----------



## ga_smoker (May 24, 2008)

I'm trying to find some Anaheims or Ancho's.....gotta have chili rellenos this 
summer!!

Flash.........the garden looks great, man those cherry toms are loaded with fruit. Good work. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Steve


----------

